# buckseye



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats on the nice pics. Looks like you have taken some nice deer....where is it you hunt again ....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The does are in the frontyard and the bucks are in the backyard trying to get on my wall. Whitetail deer hunting and just plain watching them is my favorite thing to do. I am lucky in the sense I get to hunt them everyday of season if I have to. I have my sights set on another dandy this year and soon the battle of witts will begin. I wish everyone good luck and hope your hunting dreams all come true. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks like you already have your in the seat of your pants. :wink: :lol:


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Very Nice Pics!!! Looks like you'll have your hands full come opening bow season. Good luck and get a big one! :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks guys... 8)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It is a small world buckseye, I see your freinds with Ike. Ike and I have been freinds for about 25 years. When you talk to him next, tell him MO says hi. In fact I might be getting a hold of him soon to put a serpentine belt in my pickup, I'll be sure and let him know I had the opportunity to veiw your collection of deer pic's.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Mo...Yes it is a small world, that lucky Ike will be in the top 10 in the ND P&Y record book for 2003. Lucky bugger...I Like Ike.. :lol: ...we shoud get him to be president :lol:

And he's coming back for more  :thumb:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry... I dont see any of yours deer's pictures?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

goto the top of the page and click on photo album then buckseyes pic's...many hours of sweat and pain went into some of them and it is worth every minute of it. 8)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Buckseye,
wow nice big bucks.... I never got a big buck like urs.. but one time with bow I saw monster buck 7 x 7 with bow I didnt have a chacne to get closer range and it is been 45 minutes playing with branches over his head and turn around and walk away.. 20 minute later small 3 x 3 buck but big body so I shot 5 yards ... I really wanna to get that monster buck I never get chance but u lucky ... my dream say will come soon my dream come true ( I hope so ) and thanks for nice pictures of ur bucks


----------

